# Seabrook Got Kenpo! Form 6



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jamie Seabrook rockin form 6 at the LTKKA 2006 Kenpo World Championships!


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Jamie Seabrook rockin form 6 at the LTKKA 2006 Kenpo World Championships!


 
Umm..James..did you get permission to post that from Jamie??:uhyeah: 

LOL!! Just kidding dude!! Great clip!! Thanks for posting it!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice Job!  

Thanks for sharing all this video James!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

MJS said:


> Umm..James..did you get permission to post that from Jamie??:uhyeah:
> 
> LOL!! Just kidding dude!! Great clip!! Thanks for posting it!!:ultracool
> 
> Mike


 
LOL. No it was taped in secret....and on a tripod in a room of a hundred people no less, LOL you're too much!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2006)

Haha!


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> LOL. No it was taped in secret....and on a tripod in a room of a hundred people no less, LOL you're too much!


 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Jamie Seabrook rockin form 6 at the LTKKA 2006 Kenpo World Championships!


Geezus. I just watched it again - very nicely done.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know Form 6 so I can't comment on whether or not it was done "correctly" or "well", but the speed and quickness was surprising.  That much impressed me, for sure.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 12, 2006)

Jamie,

First, that's much better than I can do it. I'd like to see your version in a non tournament situation.  My personal problem with tournament forms , including the various Angelo Collado forms floating on the net, is that hand speed is emphasized and proper stance changes are lost in the process.

Thanks for allowing this to be posted and keep up the good work.

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## Sam (Sep 12, 2006)

Was this sped up?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 13, 2006)

Sam said:


> Was this sped up?


 
It doesn't look like it, looks like a very nice Form 6 to me.

Lamont


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sam said:


> Was this sped up?


 
Nope, regular speed.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 13, 2006)

Footwork is very nice.  I would say that sets his form above the others you posted.

Thanks again for taking the time to post all the vids you have been putting up.


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the kind feedback everyone. 

I did the best I could on that day, but I am training harder and harder to continue to make my Kenpo better, Long Form 6, or otherwise. 


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 27, 2007)

Kenpodoc said:


> First, that's much better than I can do it. I'd like to see your version in a non tournament situation.


 
The way I do my KENPO forms in a tournament are pretty much the same way that I practice them.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Sep 2, 2007)

Seabrook said:


> Thanks for the kind feedback everyone.
> 
> I did the best I could on that day, but I am training harder and harder to continue to make my Kenpo better, Long Form 6, or otherwise.


 
Utterly awesome! Nice job amigo! If that was the true speed of you doing the form without being sped up then Im really freaking impressed. The flow and timing was very well coordinated.


----------

